# Whiteville, NC Dies Thursday night F 1 yr friendly



## ckposter (May 20, 2008)

SECTION 1 ..ANIMAL DETAILS
KENNEL 3
DESCRIPTION:GSD FEMALE 
AVAILABLE DATE: MON 3 JAN @10AM
PETFINDER LINK: NOT YET LISTED 
LAST DAY – THURSDAY 6 Jan 2011

1 YR OLD. VERY FRIENDLY. BROUGHT TO CCAC 24 DEC AT 10AM (MERRY XMAS) BY NON-OWNER .. ALLEGEDLY KILLED CHICKENS.

http://furmummyfundraisers.chipin.com/k3-stray-gsd-female-at-ccac-pull-vet-board

FULLY SPONSORING EACH DOG COSTS US $190 TO PULL, GET BASIC VACCINATIONS , FLEA TREATMENT AND DEWORMER AND OBTAIN VET CERTIFICATION AND BOARD FOR 8-10 DAYS. (all dogs under 12 months of age must be held ten days for parvo quarantine after being pulled and before being transported out of State
EACH CHIP-IN IS SET AT ACTUAL COSTS PLUS 5% TO COVER PAYPAL FEE LOSSES. PLEASE SEND YOUR DONATION AS PAYMENT FOR A SERVICE AND YOU WILL PAY NO FEES. 
Please be fully aware that all chip-ins created for animals within the Facebook urgent album we create, are themselves created to fund pulls liaised through the album pull co-ordinator and it does state in each album pic that offers of adopt, foster or rescue must go to her. Any indepent pulls not organised by the album pull co-ordinator are therefore not funded by our chip-ins and when that happens the funds raised will then go to another animal still in need within the album OR refunds will be made if requested.

SECTION 3… FOSTERING, ADOPTING, OR RESCUE..OBTAINING A PULL AND TRANSPORT 
IN ORDER FOR AN ANIMAL TO BE PULLED IT MUST HAVE A PLACE TO GO. 
FOSTER, ADOPTER, RESCUE IS NEEDED! CHIP IN FUNDING ALONE ALONE CAN NOT GUARANTEE AN ANIMAL'S SAFETY!

PLEASE CONSIDER OFFERS TO FOSTER/ADOPT /RESCUE SERIOUSLY. IT JEOPARDIZES THE ANIMALS LIFE WHEN THE PERSON OR RESCUE WHO COMMITTED TO THE ANIMAL ABANDONS HIM OR HER AND ALSO SEVERELY IMPACTS THE ABILITY OF THE PULLERS TO SAVE MORE ANIMALS IN THE CURRENT URGENT ALBUM

PULL FOR FOSTER, ADOPT OR RESCUE IS AVAILABLE ...YOU MUST CONTACT TARA MORELAND AT [email protected]
Tara can be contacted Monday-Thursday 11am -9pm (east coast time)
PLEASE PUT CCAC AND THE KENNEL NUMBER IN EMAIL SUBJECT. PLEASE GIVE FULL DESCRIPTION OF THE ANIMAL IN THE EVENT THAT KENNEL CHANGES HAVE BEEN MADE WITHOUT NOTIFICATION., (and a number to contact you on.) 
TARA can also advise on transport options and costs and a list of transport links is in the discussions tab of the PULLING FROM CCAC group on Facebook. http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=145741692109092

SHELTER ADOPTION FEE IS $25.00 AND $10 FOR THOSE WHO ARE A 501C3 RESCUE 
SHELTER DETAILS
WHITEVILLE, NC.
COLUMBUS COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL
288 Legion Drive, Whiteville, NC 28472
Phone: 910-641-3945 and Fax: (910) 640-1196
Hours of Operation: Monday - Thursday: 8:30 a.m. - 5 p.m. AND Friday 12 - 5 p.m
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NC467.html
http://www.910pets.com/page/2127871age:1377


SECTION 4… PTS INFO 
DOGS AT CCAC HAVE UNTIL THURS 5PM (EDT) EACH WEEK TO GET OUT SAFELY OR WILL BE EUTHANIZED FRIDAY MORNING BY HEARTSTICK. ALL NEED RESCUE/ADOPTION. 
FOSTER AND RESCUE HELP WOULD ALSO BE GREATLY APPRECIATED !!
THERE ARE 40 DOG KENNELS IN CCAC
THIS SHELTER EXPECTS TO PTS ALL OWNER SURRENDER AND ‘OUT OF HOLD’ STRAYS EVERY FRIDAY MORNING. THE ONLY SAFE DOGS ARE STRAYS THAT ARE STILL ON 72 HOUR HOLD AND DOGS THAT VOLUNTEERS ASK TO BE HELD OVER ANOTHER WEEK. 
PLEASE....don't forget about the companions of Columbus County. They sit patiently waiting in their kennels hoping and praying that some kind folks will come and save them today. THAT COULD BE YOU. .. Please take a look and help us save some lives today!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Can't find this girl on the shelter list. HEARTSTICK SHELTER 
________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

